# White Elephant Gift Exchange - Need Ideas!!



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

The adults in my family are going to have a "white elephant gift exchange" for Christmas. My DH and I buy for all our kids and grandkids - but our adult children would rather do this than try to buy gifts for so many siblings & spouses. Last year - our youngest daughter gave a Whitman sampler box of chocolates. When the recipient opened the box, each piece of chocolate had a bite taken out of it! Someone else still swapped for it. They found the second layer of chocolates was intact PLUS there was a $10 bill!

Any good ideas for me??


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i like buying really bad movies on dvd.
they usually sell for a few dollars only and no matter how bad, they often get watched anyway.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

We've done this with friends before. Alcohol was always one of the most coveted gifts...not sure what that says about me and my friends..lol!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

trueblue said:


> We've done this with friends before. Alcohol was always one of the most coveted gifts...not sure what that says about me and my friends..lol!


We usually drink the alcohol BEFORE we open the gifts! eace:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

How about the pootrap? hahahahahaha


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

ok...I have to tell our funny White Elephant story...................

We went to a work / family event and brought along this beercan holder shaped like this voluptuous St. Pauli Girl, which undoubtedly we had ended up with at some other White Elephant exchange. It was ugly and funny and very hot all at the same time.

As everyone starts picking and unwrapping the gifts one by one, there is one christmas candle, christmas CD, tree ornament etc. after another....one nicey nice gift after another, not ONE single questionable funny one....and of course when it's turn for our gift (thank GOD there were no names on the gifts, you could probably only tell by our red faces <g>), the guy had sent his son to do the picking... The son (my guess about 10 years old) looks at it and yells "ALL RIGHT, SCORE" or something like that as the Dad tried to wrangle the beercan/girl duo from his hands....


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Alexa said:


> ok...I have to tell our funny White Elephant story...................
> 
> We went to a work / family event and brought along this beercan holder shaped like this voluptuous St. Pauli Girl, which undoubtedly we had ended up with at some other White Elephant exchange. It was ugly and funny and very hot all at the same time.
> 
> As everyone starts picking and unwrapping the gifts one by one, there is one christmas candle, christmas CD, tree ornament etc. after another....one nicey nice gift after another, not ONE single questionable funny one....and of course when it's turn for our gift (thank GOD there were no names on the gifts, you could probably only tell by our red faces <g>), the guy had sent his son to do the picking... The son (my guess about 10 years old) looks at it and yells "ALL RIGHT, SCORE" or something like that as the Dad tried to wrangle the beercan/girl duo from his hands....


TOO FUNNY!! We usually try to keep the gift "rated G" since the kids are with us! Lyn


----------



## janechamb (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi:
We just went to one Saturday night at our Yacht Club. We had to bring two gifts and everyone really laughed. We brought a jar of pickled pigs feet and a big jar of pink pickled eggs. We had a lot of fun!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

janechamb said:


> Hi:
> We just went to one Saturday night at our Yacht Club. We had to bring two gifts and everyone really laughed. We brought a jar of pickled pigs feet and a big jar of pink pickled eggs. We had a lot of fun!


Does one actually EAT pickled pigs feet??? LOL


----------



## janechamb (Apr 14, 2008)

I never heard of anyone liking them, but they must if they sell them at the grocery store. They look disgusting! But I double dare you to try them.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

janechamb said:


> I never heard of anyone liking them, but they must if they sell them at the grocery store. They look disgusting! But I double dare you to try them.


Not me! But I bet Daisy would try them!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

One of the more popular gifts at one of our gift exchanges was a jar of natural peanut butter (the kind with the oil on top) that came with a spoon and a pretty dish. We had a large Halloween popcorn tin that went around for several years filled with different things-everything from the original pop corn to gift cards to a bunch of kids' meal toys. We have a very large asian market here with a variety of interesting canned goods. Silk Worm Pupa really get the attention of the average suburban American. Try and include a recipe. Alcohol is pretty popular at our gift exchange as well. Used puzzles are also good. I had thought this year of including two used puzzles, but in the wrong boxes. The party we attend is this weekend.

It is always good to have an understanding about the "kind" of white elephant exchange you are attending. Ours have always been very, very white elephant!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I forget, the most popular item at last year's exchange was some sort of reindeer trailer hitch cover that would raise it's arms when the brake was pressed. It had a target on it's belly. We got it last year and ended up trading it for something we wanted much more (a used imac) with a friend who really really wanted to give it as a gag gift.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

DAJsMom said:


> I forget, the most popular item at last year's exchange was some sort of reindeer trailer hitch cover that would raise it's arms when the brake was pressed. It had a target on it's belly. We got it last year and ended up trading it for something we wanted much more (a used imac) with a friend who really really wanted to give it as a gag gift.


My SIL would LOVE that!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Lottery tickets---the scratch off ones


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Mizell26 said:


> Lottery tickets---the scratch off ones


That's a great thought! Someone may get way more than I spent!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

ls-indy said:


> That's a great thought! Someone may get way more than I spent!


The only other comment I would say about lottery tickets is make sure the tickets are from the same state where the party will take place that way they can cash in their winnings right away...but I would love to get lottery tickets. I actually ALWAYS give my mom 10.00 worth each Christmas along with her Christmas present because she loves to sit and scratch those things...LOL! I think your present would be a huge hit as long as those in attendance are not against gambling.


----------

